# 2010 Carbon Six Headset Options?



## driver bob (May 29, 2010)

My 2008 System Six was warrantied by Cannondale and has been replaced with a 2010 Carbon Six frame and fork set.

The new frame and fork shipped without a headset and (of course) the old one does not fit.

Old: 1.125" - 1.5" tapered.
New: 1.125" non tapered (from the look of the steerer tube)

I cannot find any info on what headset I need, other than "Tange integrated, 25mm carbon top cover" and don't want to take up the time of my LBS on a busy Saturday.

Does anyone know exactly what I need, or suggest any upgrade options from stock?

Thanks

DB


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

If it's 1.125 you can use any brand should work.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

I can't say for sure since I did not find any reference manuals, but Cannondale has always used an integrated headset with Campagnolo specification. I'm fairly confident that a Campagnolo Hiddenset would work. Also the Cane Creek S3.ISi. should work as well.

Hope this helps,
CHL

P.S. Seems strange that Cannondale did not provide a headset with the Six frameset, considering the replacement frame has a different size headset/headtube.


----------



## driver bob (May 29, 2010)

It's a minor irritation about the headset but they were excellent about replacing the frame. No arguments or questions. The process was quick and efficient. Now I just want to get the bike rebuilt asap


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

How long did it take to get your frame replacement?


----------



## acidzerocool (Aug 1, 2007)

Devastator said:


> How long did it take to get your frame replacement?


Yea how long did it take?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

driver bob said:


> It's a minor irritation about the headset but they were excellent about replacing the frame. No arguments or questions. The process was quick and efficient. Now I just want to get the bike rebuilt asap


FYI Ive now done two warrantys and both times there were no questions asked and I got both my Supersix's with forks. Seems kinda odd they didnt give you a new fork. Took 1 month for my first Super, then I got lucky and second took 6 days.


----------

